# [SOLVED] Sony Xperia M2



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

Is there a way I can make my Sony Xperia M2 smartphone to turn itself on every morning at 7:00 AM? 

Will appreciate your advice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sony Xperia M2*

Not if you turn it off, no. Check the manual Product information ? Sony Xperia? M2 support (English) I think you will find I am correct.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Sony Xperia M2*

:thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool.


----------

